# Zadonsk



## julian anstis (Nov 27, 2004)

Built 1970 at Gdynia, 16,331tns.
The tug AVONGARTH helping her into her berth at Avonmouth 1994.
Can anyone explain that strange arrangment of walkways above the bridge of the ZADONSK..?
photo courtesy P.W.Hobday.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

In Australia they fit these on the windscreen, but this is a giant..


----------



## Marcus Cardew (Oct 30, 2004)

It's either a 'West Hartlepool Wheelhouse', or their H & S E are having a big safety thing on clearing caught up Flags....


----------



## julian anstis (Nov 27, 2004)

Got it!.............its a runway for seagulls......lining up at 4 o clock


----------

